# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  ISSALEXA, personal assistant, FOREO, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - FOREO

----------


## Airicist

"Finally, a Smart Home Assistant that Can Offer a Little Extra Emotional Support"

March 23, 2018

----------

